# Thinking of buy one



## dono200sx (May 2, 2002)

With all the trouble I've been having with this car I've been considering using it for a parts car and getting a working Z. I found this one, but the price seems to high to me. That car's blue book value is only around $3200. Do Z's normally go for that much? I would think $8000 is way too much for it. What do you guys think?


----------



## dono200sx (May 2, 2002)

dono200sx said:


> With all the trouble I've been having with this car I've been considering using it for a parts car and getting a working Z. I found this one, but the price seems to high to me. That car's blue book value is only around $3200. Do Z's normally go for that much? I would think $8000 is way too much for it. What do you guys think?


BTW, I drove by it last night (after hours) and it seems to be in pretty good condition. It's been sitting there for several days and I didn't notice any oil on the ground. The interior looked okay from what I could see. No significant dents or scratches. I'm going to go look at it more closely tomorrow. I have a final exam tonight, so I can't look at it after work.

Plus, this way I already have my donor motor for my ground up rebuild. :cheers:


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

The price is ridiculous...over 200k miles...that is a hell no. I could buy a mint condition 5sp Turbo for that much with a 1/4 the miles. Keep looking.


----------



## dono200sx (May 2, 2002)

JAMESZ said:


> The price is ridiculous...over 200k miles...that is a hell no. I could buy a mint condition 5sp Turbo for that much with a 1/4 the miles. Keep looking.


That's what I was thinking you'd say. Does any know of a Z31 in good condition in the DFW, TX area? I'd prefer a turbo 5spd. don't care about the color.


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

Simply incredible. I can't believe even a dealership would try to charge that much. That's very funny.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

There was an 84 AE 5-spd (badged AE, anyway) around here with 500 indicated original miles on it going for $10,000. Absolutely beautiful car, showroom fresh. It was like sitting in a time machine.


----------



## dono200sx (May 2, 2002)

Zen31ZR said:


> There was an 84 AE 5-spd (badged AE, anyway) around here with 500 indicated original miles on it going for $10,000. Absolutely beautiful car, showroom fresh. It was like sitting in a time machine.


That would be nice... unfortunately my budget is < $5000.


----------



## dono200sx (May 2, 2002)

What do ya'll think of this car? Pics are below:

Passenger Side Interior 

Driver's Side 

Front of Car 

Driver's Side Interior 

Rear of Car 

Trunk Area 

The carfax report looks good. He's asking $5000 obo. It's an '88 2+2 GS w/ 96,000 mi.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

I'd buy it... For under 2K


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

$3500 wouldn't be bad. $5000 is a little high.

but it's a non turbo and an automatic. how does it shift?


----------



## nissandrew (Aug 23, 2005)

$5000 is high for a non-turbo automatic. Maybe offer like $3000?


----------



## tim1950 (Nov 8, 2005)

nissandrew said:


> $5000 is high for a non-turbo automatic. Maybe offer like $3000?


What would a same year 2+2 Turbo Automatic bring?


----------



## dales86t (Nov 1, 2005)

over here, probably 5-6 k, if it were manual, 88 model, low kms, serviced, perfect running, about 9-10

BTW: in australia that is


----------



## dono200sx (May 2, 2002)

Going to look at this one tonight. Will update based on what I find.


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

How about you stop looking at dealerships online, and start looking around for private sellers. I didn't see mileage in that last one, but it is closer to what a Z31 should cost. If it isnt a decent condition turbo or a VERY good condition Z31 NA I wouldn't spend more then 2500.


----------



## nissandrew (Aug 23, 2005)

JAMESZ said:


> How about you stop looking at dealerships online, and start looking around for private sellers. I didn't see mileage in that last one, but it is closer to what a Z31 should cost. If it isnt a decent condition turbo or a VERY good condition Z31 NA I wouldn't spend more then 2500.


^2nd that. Mine is a fairly clean na and cost a little less than 2K. Dealerships will kill you, though, so I'd look for private sellers.


----------



## dono200sx (May 2, 2002)

JAMESZ said:


> How about you stop looking at dealerships online, and start looking around for private sellers. I didn't see mileage in that last one, but it is closer to what a Z31 should cost. If it isnt a decent condition turbo or a VERY good condition Z31 NA I wouldn't spend more then 2500.


Have been... but not seen any around close to a decent price. Not to mention, it's hard to look when you go to school in the evenings and work all day. Anyhow, I'll still be trying to figure out this car. It's acting all sorts of crazy on me. Can't keep it running for more than a day or two before something else goes out. I'm starting to suspect the ECU and EGR valves are bad. 

Has anyone used a remanu. ECU from autozone? are they any good for a stock replacement?


----------

